# Ice Fishing Gathering Hotels



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you would like a hotel room for the gathering, *please post up*.

This is VERY helpful to me so I can get a block of rooms. If we can't get a solid list in the next week it'll be too late to reserve and we'll all be shuffled all over town...making organizing difficult.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Alright, so we're set for the 15th, I'm pretty sure I'm in. Do we have a phone # for the hotel to reserve a room...what's the skinny?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We'll give a list of a choice of hotels that we recommend.

We will leave hotels up to everyone individually.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Buboltz is going to be there.......... Oh mant this is going to be one hell of a weekend!


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Chris i'll be needing a room. Gotta talk to some buddies and my stepdad to see how many people will be coming and if we will need another room but for right now i'll need one at whatever hotel you decide to get rooms at. Doesnt matter to me. Pm me about payment for the room(s). Thanks
Quackattack


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here is the info you need:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... hp?t=10286


----------

